# Gulf Shores area fishing from shore



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be bringing my boat down to the Gulf Shores area next weekend to sell itand thought "while I'm there..." I thought I would do a little fishing before driving home. No point in making a wasted trip with no fishing. Where can one go in that area to fish from shore? What Should I expect to target? I have never fished the area or this early in the year... Thanks.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

BEST bet: sheepshead @ Alabama Point seawall or west jetty. 

All you need is light/medium spinning tackle some #6 single hooks, BB splitshotsand live shrimp (or fiddler crabs).

Oh, and you might want to bring a net ;-)


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I'VE BEEN DOING GOOD FROM THE SURF AT MOBILE STREET OFF OF FT MORGAN RD. GOT A FEW BIG REDS USING CUT BAIT AND SHRIMP. I DID MANAGE TO GET ONE POMPANO AS WELL. GET SOME 1/0 OR 2/0 HOOKS AND SOME ONE OR 2 AND 2 OZ PYRAMID WEIGHTS AND HAVE FUN.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Definitely sheepshead at perdido pass for sure fire action; second would be pompano off the beach especially at west pass in gulf shores on an incoming tide.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I do not know where any of these areas are??? I am not familiar with GS at all. I'd like a little more action that pomps are likely to provide. They are just so hit and miss, especially early in the year. I've got enought surf tackle to last three lifetimes. I'm a gear junkie. Where can I pick up some fiddlers? I'm allergic to shrimp, so I have to avoid them. Where exactly go I go for the SH? I know of a large bridge area on the right side of the road that runs along the beach toward P'cola. Seems like it would be very difficult to feel the SH bite in all of that current though???


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

This was a nice one. It was caught on dead shrimp.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Back before I got a boat I used to go to the bridge that goes to Orange beach as you are going west from Pensacola on Gulf Beach HWY. 292 i think it is. If you hang a right just before the bridge and then drive under the bridge there is plenty of fish under there, from Reds to the left, sheepies straight out and to the right some towards the center. there is some current when the tide is moving as well.Bring plenty of tacke due to the old bridge debrie under there. good luck


----------

